# Blood pressure monitoring in p.t.



## HBROCKMAN (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello everyone!  I have a question that feels like it should be simple, yet I am stumped!

My pain physician has a group of physical therapists that work for him.  We had a patient show up for their physical therapy appt. in the P.T. deptartment and when they were about to start her therapy, the patient complained of feeling dizzy.  So, now instead of the patient receiving therapy, she had her blood pressure monitored and was giving gatorade by the physical therapists.  They did not call over a nurse to help monitor the patient, they did everything themselves.  Now my physicial therapist wants to charge 97139, which is an unlisted therapeutic procedure.  Is there even anything billable here, and if so what is the correct CPT code?

Thank you in advance for any light you shine on this subject!
Heather


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 30, 2011)

sorry I disagree with the unlisted code as this was not a therapeutic procedure.  It is rather the cost of doing business, nothing to charge here.


----------



## HBROCKMAN (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for your answer Debra, sometimes I wonder what my providers are thinking!


----------

